# Create first thread on board



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

My goal is to create a new thread on the board.

And I just did it! grats to me.

I was having some anxiety about making a stupid first new thread. I never do intro posts.

but future goals:

-Get a first real long-term job
-Make new friends for all 5 classes, and get closer and not further from current friends
-Stop doing nothing
-Focus on school more STOP PROCASTINATING, can't get kicked out again
-Talk to pretty girl
-Stop feeling ashamed and being so sensitive

Going to take me awhile.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats, I rarely start threads in forums, mostly because I can't think of anything.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations! What an excellent thread.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Gary on creating the thread and good luck with your goals.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## bakariu (Mar 22, 2011)

can someone tell me where to go to make a thread it don't see it anywhere


----------

